# Almost there!



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

I got 2 20L last time Petco was having their sale.
One is the GFs goldfish tank with 2 Black Moors, and 6 red Glofish (Danios).

The other is turning into a quad divided Betta Frat.
I ordered 2 Marina S20 slim filters for filtration.
I like that there is a space between the intake and outflow. I plan to put the intake on one side of the divider and the outflow on the other side.

I also have 1 Aquatop 100W heater that did an outstanding job in the 10gal. But with 3 dividers there isn't enough water flow to keep the aquarium at a constant even temp throughout the whole tank.
So I ordered another one today.

I still have to finish the hood front,more substrate, and get some more silk plants. And of course another Betta for the far left division. (Hope Chard has some nice ones!  )

The lighting is home made with 2x 17W 24" T8 4200k bulbs.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thats an AWSOME tank!!!!!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's nice!


----------

